

2D polygon-based collision detection and response - chorola
http://elancev.name/oliver/2D%20polygon.htm

======
asitkumar
The best thing about this is that Crayon Physics like games would become more
common because more people can easily code 2d physics and it will also help in
creating 2d simulators!

